# Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2018)

*Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*

Bei Intel ist wieder was los.
gerade per news reingeflogen das der Intel Chef Krzanich seinen Hut nehmen angeblich wegen einer Affäre mit einer Kollegin, was gg die internen Regeln verstosse.
mal sehen wer als Nachfolger kommt.

Intel: Chef Brian Krzanich wird abgelost wegen Beziehung zu Mitarbeiter - manager magazin


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich zieht wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin seinen Hut*

War nur eine Frage der Zeit,  Insiderhandel, öffentliche Ansage, dass der Konkurrent im Server-Bereich deutliche Marktanteile gewinnen wird, (falsche) strategische Ausrichtung seit Jahren...  

Die Affäre ist nur das Alibi für eine halbwegs plausible Feuerung.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich zieht wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin seinen Hut*

Wie Stromberg schon sagte, den Füller nicht in Firmentinte tunken. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich zieht wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin seinen Hut*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Insiderhandel,



Gibts da offizielle Ermittlungen zu oder war die ganze AUfregung hier im Forum dazu etwa umsonst? Ich habeda seit Monaten nix mehr zu gehört. Google liefert dazu nur Treffer vom Januar, nichts aktuelles. D.h. wenn es da keine Ermittlungen aufgenommen wurden, wars auch kein Insiderhandel. Da sind die Amis extrem strikt!



Freiheraus schrieb:


> öffentliche Ansage, dass der Konkurrent im Server-Bereich deutliche Marktanteile gewinnen wird,



Was ist dagegen zu sagen? Ist allenfalls ein wenig unüblich, aber ja kein Geheimnis, sondern offensichtlich.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> (falsche) strategische Ausrichtung seit Jahren...



Wie kommts dann zu den guten Geschäftszahlen? Was ist denn genau falsch?



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Affäre ist nur das Alibi für eine halbwegs plausible Feuerung.



Gleiches wie beim Insiderhandel. Amis sind bei solchen Sachen sehr strikt. Bei uns im Unternehmen kommt man da auch unter bestimmten Bedingungen in Erklärungsnöte und bekommt evtl.Probleme. Je nachdem wer die Dame war, in welchem beruflichen Verhältnis sie zu ihm steht und was für Begleitumstände es dabei gab ist das schon kritisch - je nach den bei intel geltenden internen Vorschriften zur Compliance.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intelâ€˜s Chef Krzanich zieht wegen einer intern. AffÃ¤re zu einer Kollegin seinen Hut*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gibts da offizielle Ermittlungen zu oder war die ganze AUfregung hier im Forum dazu etwa umsonst? Ich habeda seit Monaten nix mehr zu gehört. Google liefert dazu nur Treffer vom Januar, nichts aktuelles. D.h. wenn es da keine Ermittlungen aufgenommen wurden, wars auch kein Insiderhandel. Da sind die Amis extrem strikt!



Was die Untersuchungen (rechtlich) ergeben haben ist vielleicht auch eher zweitranging, viel fataler war die (Signal)Wirkung nach außen (Aktionäre) und innen (Mitarbeiter -> Vorbildfunktion). 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist dagegen zu sagen? Ist allenfalls ein wenig unüblich, aber ja kein Geheimnis, sondern offensichtlich.



Weil ich es nicht besser ausdrücken könnte, zitiere ich Volker von CB: Intel-CEO: AMDs Marktanteil bei Servern unter 15–20 Prozent stoppen - ComputerBase

_Das Eingeständnis vom Intel-CEO wirkt von außen zwar so, dass man den Mitbewerber entsprechend ernst nimmt, intern könnte es jedoch deutlich anders wahrgenommen werden, wie ein ehemaliger Intel-Mitarbeiter in Bezug auf den Mitbegründer und langjährigen Intel-CEO Andy Grove aufführt. Demnach werde AMD nun erst recht neue Kunden gewinnen, wenn der Marktführer indirekt sagt, dass sie konkurrenzfähig sind. Intels Aktie gab im Handel entsprechend nach, AMD gewann._





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie kommts dann zu den guten Geschäftszahlen? Was ist denn genau falsch?



Grundlegende Fehlentscheidungen können sich mit (jahrelanger) Verzögerung zeigen. Auswirkungen von Next Gen Meltdown/Spectre, der extrem verzögerten 10nm Fertigung, prognostizierten Marktanteilsverlusten bei Servern usw. spiegeln sich logischerwiese nicht in aktuellen Zahlen wieder.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gleiches wie beim Insiderhandel. Amis sind bei solchen Sachen sehr strikt. Bei uns im Unternehmen kommt man da auch unter bestimmten Bedingungen in Erklärungsnöte und bekommt evtl.Probleme. Je nachdem wer die Dame war, in welchem beruflichen Verhältnis sie zu ihm steht und was für Begleitumstände es dabei gab ist das schon kritisch - je nach den bei intel geltenden internen Vorschriften zur Compliance.



Die Äffare kommt gelegen, Intel kann sich mögliche Abfindungen sparen und verliert nicht das Gesicht.


----------



## drebbin (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*

Intel kommt einfach nicht aus den roten Geschichten raus.
Hoffen wir einfach alle - für uns als Endkunden - das AMD die Gunst der Situation zu nutzen weis und ihr Position in den Märkten so gut wie möglich hinbiegt, damit wir auch auf lange Sicht so einen Wettbewerb im CPU Segment bekommen wie in den letzten 12 Monaten. 
Zusätzlich besteht dann die Chance das AMD`s GPU-Segment mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht um nVidia ebenfalls etwas Konkurrenz zu machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*

Schade, er war sehr gut - für AMD


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intelâ€˜s Chef Krzanich zieht wegen einer intern. AffÃ¤re zu einer Kollegin seinen Hut*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Was die Untersuchungen (rechtlich) ergeben haben ist vielleicht auch eher zweitranging, viel fataler war die (Signal)Wirkung nach außen (Aktionäre) und innen (Mitarbeiter -> Vorbildfunktion).



Naja, es gibt offenbar keine Ermittlungen, also ist an den Vorwürfen nichts dran. Ich sehe da nicht, dass es eine nachhaltige Wirkung hat. Als Aktionär schaue ich in erster Linie nicht danach was der CEO einer Firma privat macht - zumal wenn es offenbar legal war - sondern danach wie die Geschäftszahlen und die Zukunftsaussichten sind.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht besser ausdrücken könnte, zitiere ich Volker von CB: Intel-CEO: AMDs Marktanteil bei Servern unter 15–20 Prozent stoppen - ComputerBase
> 
> _Das Eingeständnis vom Intel-CEO wirkt von außen zwar so, dass man den Mitbewerber entsprechend ernst nimmt, intern könnte es jedoch deutlich anders wahrgenommen werden, wie ein ehemaliger Intel-Mitarbeiter in Bezug auf den Mitbegründer und langjährigen Intel-CEO Andy Grove aufführt. Demnach werde AMD nun erst recht neue Kunden gewinnen, wenn der Marktführer indirekt sagt, dass sie konkurrenzfähig sind. Intels Aktie gab im Handel entsprechend nach, AMD gewann._


_
_
Hat die Aktie dauerhaft nachgegeben? Wenn nicht, dann ist das ja nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas. Intel wird es ggf nicht unrecht sein, wenn es einen ernstzunehmenden Marktbegleiter gibt, der auch einen gewissen Marktanteil hat. Dauerhafte Monopolisten laufen Gefahr in die Mühlen der Justitz zu geraten und ggf sogar zerschlagen zu werden. Da ist AMD das geringere Übel, solange es nicht überhand nimmt. Danach sieht es aktuell nicht aus - zumindest nicht kurz- und mittelfristig.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Grundlegende Fehlentscheidungen können sich mit (jahrelanger) Verzögerung zeigen. Auswirkungen von Next Gen Meltdown/Spectre, der extrem verzögerten 10nm Fertigung, prognostizierten Marktanteilsverlusten bei Servern usw. spiegeln sich logischerwiese nicht in aktuellen Zahlen wieder.



Nun, da sehe ich keine Fehlausrichtungen. 

Spectre betrifft alle anderen Hersteller auch mehr oder weniger stark und muss von allen gelöst werden. Das hier die Problembehebung /-minderung mittels BIOS nicht optimal gelaufen ist und man da eine geschicktere Außendarstellung hätte haben können - geschenkt. Das hat aber auch nichts mit der strategischen Ausrichtung zu tun.

10nm ist halt ne Entwicklungsgeschichte bei der man offenbar zu viel wollte. Strategisch richtig ist diese Entscheidung dennoch. Die Umsetzung hat halt nicht so geklappt wie geplant - kein Strategiethema.

Die prognostizierten Marktanteilsverluste sind auch kein Strategiefehler, sondern schlicht normal wenn man einen konkurrenzfähigen Wettbewerber hat. Das die Aussage kurzfristige Aktienverluste verursacht hat juckt ehrlich gesagt niemanden. Die großen Anleger sitzen sowas aus - und wissen natürlich auch ohne eine - möglicherweise ungeschickte - Aussage zum Wettbewerb, dass es so ist. 

Die strategische Ausrichtung weg vom ausgelutschten Desktopmarkt hin zu Datacentern, die erheblich margenträchtiger sind hat sich vielmehr bestätigt. Das auf dem Weg nicht alles rund läuft ist ja normal. Grundsätzlich passt das aber schon.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Äffare kommt gelegen, Intel kann sich mögliche Abfindungen sparen und verliert nicht das Gesicht.



Dazu müsste man wissen, ob der Aufsichtsrat (ich weiß nicht wie und in welcher Form es sowas in USA auch gibt) oder die Aktionäre ernsthaft unzufrieden mit ihm war. Die Aktie befindet sich jedenfalls auf einem guten Weg - so schlimm können die "Fehler" also nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*



drstoecker schrieb:


> gerade per news reingeflogen das der Intel Chef Krzanich seinen Hut nehmen angeblich wegen einer Affäre mit einer Kollegin, was gg die internen Regeln verstosse.



Sicher, das es eine Kollegin war? 
Bei Computerbase ist von eine*m* Mitarbeiter die rede. 
Brian Krzanich: Intel-CEO tritt wegen Mitarbeiter-Beziehung zuruck - ComputerBase


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*

Mitarbeiterin. Das wird Computerbase einfach falsch übersetzt haben, weil die englische Meldung lautet:



> Intel removed Brian Krzanich as chief executive officer after the chip maker learned he previously had a consensual relationship with an employee, a violation of the company’s policies.



Und das ein wenig zweideutig im Deutschen ist. In wiki heißt es zu Krzanich:


> Krzanich is married to Brandee Krzanich and has two daughters, with whom he has attended hackathons.



Wäre er verdeckt schwul, hätte Intel ihn mit dieser Meldung unfreiwillig geoutet. Das wäre eine Nummer, die einen riesigen Sturm der Entrüstung nach sich gezogen hätte.
Es ist aber alles still.
Deswegen ist anzunehmen, dass seine Affäre weiblich war.


----------



## DonBongJohn (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wäre er verdeckt schwul, hätte Intel ihn mit dieser Meldung unfreiwillig geoutet. Das wäre eine Nummer, die einen riesigen Sturm der Entrüstung nach sich gezogen hätte.



Wieso ist es im Jahr 2018 in der westlichen Welt noch immer ein Problem?


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Veröffentlichen von sexuellen Orientierung per Pressemitteilung und gegen den Willen des Betroffenen noch ziemlich lange ein Problem sein wird. Wann jemand innerlich bereit ist, sich zu outen, entscheidet wenn dann nur der Betroffene.
Das hat weniger damit zu tun, dass er deswegen womöglich im Westen auseinandergenommen werden würde, sondern damit, dass es eine absolut private Angelegenheit ist.

Auch als Hetero würde ich (hypothetisch gesprochen) nicht wollen, dass meine Firma öffentlich verkündet, dass ich auf mollige Frauen mit Käsefüßen stehe. Die sexuellen Präferenzen bzw. Orientierung gehen niemanden etwas an und ohne die Zustimmung der betreffenden Person darf diese Informationen auch niemand verbreiten.

Es gibt einen Verhaltenscodex bei Intel (der darin begründet liegt, dass vor allem die Managementebene ihren Status nicht dazu nutzen können soll, Angestellte in sexuelle Zwangslagen zu manövrieren), der u.a. Liebschaften am Arbeitsplatz untersagt. Dagegen hat er verstoßen und musste gehen. Er kannte den Codex und diesen auch sicherlich mitgetragen, wusste, was er tat.
Soweit okay.

Das würde aber natürlich nicht dazu ermächtigen, ihn in irgendeiner Weise gegen seinen Willen zu outen.
Es gibt natürlich noch eine gewisse Restwahrscheinlichkeit, dass es tatsächlich eine Affäre mit einem Mann war. Dann hätte Krzanich aber der Pressemitteilung sicherlich zustimmen müssen. Das wäre dann ein gewolltes Outing. Wobei ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass irgendwer tatsächlich per Pressemitteilung von Intel im Zusammenhang mit einer Entlassung und einer betrogenen Ehefrau im Nacken geoutet werden möchte und das nicht persönlich übernimmt. Klingt ein wenig nach overkill.

Aber gut, eines ist dann doch wieder klar: im Jahr 2018 gibt es nichts, was es nicht gibt.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sicher, das es eine Kollegin war?
> Bei Computerbase ist von eine*m* Mitarbeiter die rede.
> Brian Krzanich: Intel-CEO tritt wegen Mitarbeiter-Beziehung zuruck - ComputerBase


Eine Frau ist auch ein Mitarbeiter.

Grad im englischen gibts bei Wörtern keine Unterscheidung zwischen männlicher und weiblicher Form.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*



DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Wieso ist es im Jahr 2018 in der westlichen Welt noch immer ein Problem?



Ich würde da auch kein Problem sehen wenn es so wäre. Wir sind schließlich nicht mehr im Mittelalter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Intel‘s Chef Krzanich verlässt das Unternehmen angeblich wegen einer intern. Affäre zu einer Kollegin*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sicher, das es eine Kollegin war?
> Bei Computerbase ist von eine*m* Mitarbeiter die rede.
> Brian Krzanich: Intel-CEO tritt wegen Mitarbeiter-Beziehung zuruck - ComputerBase



Das bedeutet rein gar nichts. Wurde wahrscheinlich aus dem Englischen "employee" falsch übersetzt. Der Begriff "employee" ist geschlechtsneutral.


----------

